
Most of Us Are Blissfully Ignorant About How Much Rancid Olive Oil We Use - jseliger
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/most-of-us-are-blissfully-ignorant-about-how-much-rancid-olive-oil-we-use/
======
jseliger
Other olive oil fun facts: Most of what is labeled and sold as olive oil is
actually not: [http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/olive-oils-
dark-s...](http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/olive-oils-dark-side).

------
eip
It's not that hard to tell. Fresh olive oil is green. Not piss yellow.

